# Tacoma vs Frontier



## pthunter74 (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking for a new to me used truck and have narrowed it down to these two both crew cab 4x4 with v6.Both have about the same miles Nissan cost a little less. Which would you pick and why?


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 21, 2015)

*Truck*

Toyota, hands down.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2015)

Toyota.  Why?
Resale value will be much better. Thing will last longer.


----------



## seeker (Dec 22, 2015)

Toyota because they refuse to die.  Mine now has 223,000 miles and I've never even had to change a burnt out headlight.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 22, 2015)

If those were my two choices. 
Toyota hands down.  Nothing holds its value more than a Tacoma or a jeep


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 22, 2015)

OK do it one more time for PThunter74.  Toyota


----------



## Broncobird (Dec 22, 2015)

Toyota have a 90 model and 2000 model both v6 and have over 300,000 miles cant beat them!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 22, 2015)

Toyota.......


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yota


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 23, 2015)

Watch out for the rusted frames they are everywhere and yes everyone says the 22re is the best but I am on my 5th motor. Other than that so far no problems with nothing else drive it everyday.   http://www.tacomacorrosion.com/


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 23, 2015)

Vote for Toyota as well.  When I was comparison shopping about 5 years ago, I found the Tacoma to have a lot better suspension and ride quality than the equivalent Frontier.

In addition to all the other reasons mentioned above.


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 23, 2015)

*I am on my third Tacoma*

Toyota hands down. Better looking, better resale, better engines, better reliability, and better MPG.

I sold my 2000 Tacoma 4x4 xtra cab in 2013 for 6500. It had 195k miles too.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 23, 2015)

Taco!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 23, 2015)

Neither...  Sorry couldn't help it.  

Of the two I would pick a Tacoma.   If you've done any research you'll know it's the choice of the little ones.

I've just never found the little trucks to be much of a bargain.   The full sized ones aren't much more expensive, get equal gas mileage, and have far more capabilities, and a much better ride.


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 23, 2015)

****"I've just never found the little trucks to be much of a bargain. The full sized ones aren't much more expensive, get equal gas mileage, and have far more capabilities, and a much better ride"****

Agree!  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## one_shot (Dec 23, 2015)

model88_308 said:


> ****"I've just never found the little trucks to be much of a bargain. The full sized ones aren't much more expensive, get equal gas mileage, and have far more capabilities, and a much better ride"****
> 
> Agree!  ^^^^^^^^^



what he said!


----------



## pthunter74 (Dec 23, 2015)

Well thanks for the replies. Yes the newer big ones get about the same mpg, but I really want a stick shift and its almost imposable to find a full size with a standard transmission.


----------



## hipster dufus (Dec 28, 2015)

im a nissan man. i find toyotas overpriced. 220k,on one 170k, on my present one and 5k on my new est one. plus an 86 i bought for 200 and got 1200 when the boy wrecked it.i dont sell em i keep em.so i buy new. a comparable toyota would have been thousands more.gonna give the grandson my 04 in about 5 yrs. my 2015 is for retirement and sits in garage. good luck


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a 2000 Tacoma 2.7 4x4 manual and I love it. I had a cylinder head fail at 197k and am doing a full rebuild on the motor, simply because I had to pull it anyway to replace the timing chains.  Bought the truck in 2011 for 7500 and was offered 6500 for it in early 2015.  Can't beat the resale value of a Taco or Jeep.  I have a full size truck, but i'd rather drive my tacoma.  It is the same width as a Polaris Ranger, so I can drive it around the farm and hunting club without needing to widen any roads.


----------



## marlin (Jan 24, 2016)

I am a Nissan fan myself. I have a 2005 Titan with 244000+ miles. I did have to replace a front wheel bearing but other than that no problems. Would not hesitate to buy another one when this one wears out. My wife now drives an Armada since I have had good service out of the Titan.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jan 24, 2016)

Love my Frontier 2015 crew cab 4x4.  So much better then the Dakota i had before this one.  This is my 3rd frontier, I really regretted getting that dodge.


----------



## 11b30b4 (Feb 6, 2016)

Toyota, the tacoma is the choice puckup in more countries than any other. I have had a Dodge Ram and loved it, I have had 2 Ford F150 and hated them, recurring rear end suspension and brake problems in both. I have had a Chev 1500 and hated it, electrical issues. I have had a Jeep Wrangler and loved it but it offered no protection for side impact. I had a Tundra and loved it, but I ended up with a Tacoma and will keep it till the wheels fall off, then I put new ones on. Get a Tacoma and you will love it forever.


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 16, 2016)

Taco is far superior.


----------



## tcward (Feb 24, 2016)

Yota!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2016)

Frontier all day long and twice on Sundays. Toyota is  wayyyyyyyyyy overpriced, and not nearly as good quality and dependable as the Nissan. I just traded my last Frontier after 15 years and 300,000 miles. Never had a single problem with it past normal maintenance. I have never had a vehicle of any brand (and I've owned most,) that was 1/4 as reliable as that truck. The month before I traded it, I drove it on two 8-hour trips without a worry. Never used a drop of oil in all that time. Went like a goat in snow and offroad. Plenty of power for pulling boats, trailers, and such. I traded it in on a 2015 Frontier, and will keep buying them as long as they make them.


----------



## buckeroo (Feb 26, 2016)

I have owned 3 Tacomas, a 4 Runner, a Camry and an FJ Cruiser. All have been perfect. You will find a few Nissan guys here and there, but us Toyota guys bleed love for our Yoters for a reason.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2016)

buckeroo said:


> I have owned 3 Tacomas, a 4 Runner, a Camry and an FJ Cruiser. All have been perfect. You will find a few Nissan guys here and there, but us Toyota guys bleed love for our Yoters for a reason.



Toyotas are good vehicles, no doubt. I've owned a couple myself. Like my Nissan better, though.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Feb 29, 2016)

*Toyota no doubt*

310,000 + on my 92. Still going strong. Had a Nissan before it, kept stripping front axles out 4 wheeling on the weekends.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2017)

Had a 2007 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab 4WD manual transmission that I bought new and drove it daily.

It was a rock solid vehicle that performed really well for me.


I let it go to another owner 2 months ago and bought a new 2017 Tacoma Double Cab 4WD automatic.   So far I am very, very happy with the Tacoma.  Wasn't sure how I'd adapt to not shifting gears....I'm loving the auto thus far.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 7, 2017)

2011 Nissan Frontier 92k miles.


Besides maintenance, I need a wheel bearing replaced and maybe the thermostat (heat won't work unless it is moving).

The Nissan Frontier is American-made (Canton, MS).


----------



## Jonboater (Dec 7, 2017)

Buy a full size truck for the same money.


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2018)

Jonboater said:


> Buy a full size truck for the same money.



Perhaps, but not the question he asked.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 23, 2018)

Regardless of reliability, both are claimed to be reliable, and opinions vary quite a bit..................
The tacoma will by far have better resale value...........


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 1, 2018)

I’ve owned both and both were 95’s and were equally rock solid reliable. I will say that I hate that Toyota doesn’t make a manual shift 4cyl anymore and Nissan makes one but only in 2wd. The days of the 4cyl manuals are going bye bye it seems.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 1, 2018)

pthunter74 said:


> Well thanks for the replies. Yes the newer big ones get about the same mpg, but I really want a stick shift and its almost imposable to find a full size with a standard transmission.



Actually Dodge Ram 2500s with the Cummins has standard as an option.  I have owned three, all standards,  on my third one now a 2010 and it is a 6spd standard. I purchased it new, it has over 200k, many of which are "hard" miles on it with no issues.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 2, 2018)

Drive a Nissan Pro 4X, more truck than I need but it makes me smile every time I ask it to do something a little extra. I save probably 10K over the like Toyota which is a great vehicle.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 17, 2018)

As long as you don’t tow anything of any substance there probably isn’t any difference between the two worth fussing over. I own a Tacoma off road. My first mid size truck. I will go back to at least a half ton on my next truck.


----------



## HD28 (Apr 24, 2018)

I have always had Tacomas and loved them. Just bought a new 2018 Frontier 4x4 Crew Cab though. I just cannot (will not) afford the price they now want for the Tacomas!! Good Lord! 

Now.... I just hope the Nissan proves to be as good a truck as the Tacomas!  Never let me down!! Time will tell!


----------



## Timberman (Apr 24, 2018)

The 16 and up Tacomas with the 3.5 liter v6 are not the Toyota trucks of yore. Many issues with that motor. However I still wouldn't have a Frontier or a Titan. YMMV


----------

